# Dexter's SS pics! :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

okai warning pic overload in this post! 1st off i would like to say thank you so very much to Elaine, Minnie, Tootsie, & Peyton! eacewink: also note the fact that i was such in a rush and feeling off healthwise that i lost the scissor 3 times during this whole process :lol:

here we goooooooo~....

mommy what this? big big box to pee on?








omg the box imploded!!!!








all of my stuffs mommy? squeakie sheepy!








closeups of the toys (squeaking eggs?!?!) LOL








a huge chihuahua plush!!! i wanted to get one before on ebay so i can use it as a model...now i can!!! yayyyyy~








but what about me mommy?...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my very own loot!








when i saw this...i was so shocked! a sheep bracelet! so so cute








and it fits too!








never have i thought that a paper ribbon can be this pretty! so i had to take an individual pic of it~








look what was inside! chi ornaments! how cute are they 








the silly penguin hat, gingerbread man cookie mix, godiva hot chocolate, chocolate! the snowman cup with the spoon~ oooooh aaaaaaaaah


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

the chocolate...i love this chocolate! elaine got me this chocolate last year for xmas and it was delicious...how in the world did you remember that! haha!








here's some closeups
























2 custom shirts with sheep on them! im lovin this sheep theme!








how awesome is this chihuahua tote! very well made too, never seen this before!








when i saw this...i was so shocked. i never have gotten anythin "coach" designer from anyone outside of the family before....truely blessed! it almost made me tear








a nifty photo keychain!








here's where the pictures go hehe


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

as if everythin else wasnt enough for us.... a Slumber Pet Bed! dexter has yet another bed to his collection hehe! soooooo soft~ mommy what this!








mmmm comfy womfy








*sniff sniff, snort snort*








i loves it!








the chihuahua stuff toyball was...yup was! too cute! he ruined the eye already though and pulled it out LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lookie lookie!!!! Dexter Clothes GALORE!!!!








lmao this print is too silly








awww this is where part of the "secret teasers" thing was from!! haha...~ wow a crystalized shirt!








here's dexter...still in the bed LOL








ok ok....NOW you went too far....treats too?!?!








he was amazed by the kona chips...LOVED the turkey one! hasnt tried the rest though. thank u for the coconut chips! will let you know how that one goes








*chew chew chew*








what....nomore? :[








thank u elaine, minnie, tootsie, and peyton!!! num num~








the xmas card was so funny! it sang jingle bells barking style LOL








here's where the chi is placed for now... my room is a mess LOL









and finally....when i got home~ heres what dexter greeted me to









P.S: im really exhausted today to play dressup with him, so i'll be doin this another day! i cant wait to see how he looks with all his clothes. sorry elaine! >.<


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow amazing gifts!!!!! So lucky and spoiled!!! Elaina is awesome!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Great pics! i loved them all ( i was cracking up laughing at some of the capitons, hehe) , i'm so happy you like everything  , Dexter looks so cute in his new bed, i love that last pic , how you found him on your bed in his bed when you got home  . The lady at the mall where i bought the bracelet said , if you'd rather a differnt size , i can exchange it for you no problem for any size you want ( i just had to take a wild guess at what size) . but you want it alittle roomy if your gonna add some more beads.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Soooo cute! What great gifts! Awesome job Elaine! I looove that bed!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Wow amazing gifts!!!!! So lucky and spoiled!!! Elaina is awesome!


hehe spoiled me! she really is awesome! even if she didnt send so many gifts, he was awesome before it too :lol:



elaina said:


> Great pics! i loved them all ( i was cracking up laughing at some of the capitons, hehe) , i'm so happy you like everything  , Dexter looks so cute in his new bed, i love that last pic , how you found him on your bed in his bed when you got home  . The lady at the mall where i bought the bracelet said , if you'd rather a differnt size , i can exchange it for you no problem for any size you want ( i just had to take a wild guess at what size) . but you want it alittle roomy if your gonna add some more beads.


hehehe yay i did my job then! i tried my best to caption them. it wasmore funny the 1st time. i had trouble with re-editin as i had too many links and such images for cp to handle in 1 post haha~... aw you are an awesome guesser! my wrist size is a little less than a 7 but a 7 is perfect so this is...about an 8 or so so i have plenty of room to add more beads if i want hehe~  i love love loved everythin! i cant wait to eat the chocolate!!! and bake some yummies! and stare at that cute snowman cup and that tiny spoon! and make some godiva hot chocolate....omg lol ccasion5:



Blondie87 said:


> Soooo cute! What great gifts! Awesome job Elaine! I looove that bed!


thankie! yay for ss! that bed beds martha stewarts LOL!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW.... what wonderful gifts!!! love that bracelet and coach picture thing... dexter looks like he sure likes that bed...looks really comfy!! and has enough treats for the year!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> aw you are an awesome guesser! my wrist size is a little less than a 7 but a 7 is perfect so this is...about an 8 or so so i have plenty of room to add more beads if i want hehe~  i love love loved everythin!


u sure you dont want me to exchange it for alittle smaller , ... the lady at the mall said it would be no problem at all ( just mail me the bracelet part without the beads). they can make it exactly whatever size you want. i just told her to give me the most popular size  .


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

OMG I am sooo jealous of all the great stuff you and Dexter got!!! Especially love all the chihuahua stuff :toothy8:.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow! What a haul! I love the Fleece Navidad!!!! LOL! And, everything else! Congrats to you and Dexter! He is gorgeous and deserves to be spoiled...


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Omg insane present overload!!! Very nice!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Excellent gifts Pidge and Dexter. You have a wonderful and so thoughtful secret santa. Love all the presents.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

jan896 said:


> WOW.... what wonderful gifts!!! love that bracelet and coach picture thing... dexter looks like he sure likes that bed...looks really comfy!! and has enough treats for the year!


i love everythin!!!  i was so lucky to have sucha generous ss this year  and the treats are soooo good, hard to believe theyre samples! haha~ ill have to order some soon of the kona chips! he finished the turkey one and has the "tuffies" left...i wonder what kind of flavor that is :lol:



elaina said:


> u sure you dont want me to exchange it for alittle smaller , ... the lady at the mall said it would be no problem at all ( just mail me the bracelet part without the beads). they can make it exactly whatever size you want. i just told her to give me the most popular size  .


oh no its perfect elaine!  i was wearin it today when i went to work and out to see the bf for our 4 year and 7 month anniversary, he loves it too! hehehe i love sheep things!



lynx8456 said:


> Excellent gifts Pidge and Dexter. You have a wonderful and so thoughtful secret santa. Love all the presents.


thankie laura! very very thoughtful!

thanks guys for the replies!  i cant wait to make the godiva hot chocolate. i actually gave my bf the huge one before for *sweetest day* yup that is a holiday LOL~ he made me a hugeeee cup and it was soooooo good! :albino:
Sweetest Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

WOW! You both are SOOOOOOOOOOO lucky! Such a nice SS!!!!!


----------

